# corneal transplants



## debboyer (Aug 1, 2008)

i have a question regarding performing corneal transplants on medicare patients in an asc setting. cpt code 65755 is covered and the hcpcs code 
v2785 for the tissue is one of the few codes on the new medicare list that allows a payment except medicare won't say how much they allow on that code and the tissue costs 2000-5000. has anyone done this procedure in an asc and has medicare paid for the v code and how much? your feed back would be much appreciated.....thanks


----------



## mbort (Aug 3, 2008)

Is the ASC really "processsing, preserving and transporting" the corneal tissue?


----------



## elenax (Aug 4, 2008)

*V2785*

I billed for this Hcpc all the time and I get reimbursed by Medicare in *full *the charge amount of the *invoice *I submit with the claim.  There is not a standard allowed amount for this code V2785 is paid per carrier discretion.

Hope this helps!


----------



## CVelez (Aug 12, 2008)

I bill Medicare for this code also. Since the price may vary we charge our acutal cost & submit with the invoice.   The ASC does not actually process cornea but we are charged for that by the vendor.  Corneal tissue has a payment indicator of F4 paid at reasonable cost.  

Charla


----------

